

Show HN: Finchly - Peer editing made easy - matin
http://finchly.com

======
matin
Hello! I'm the 16 year old founder of Finchly, <http://finchly.com> , which
should be live by the end of this weekend. I entered the Next Teen Tycoon
Challenge, to get some seed money to upgrade the servers, advertise, etc... To
vote, go to <http://finchly.com/vote> . If you have any questions or comments
feel free to email me at fouad [at] finchly.com.

